# Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning



## phinfan (Aug 31, 2007)

I am planning to do a couple of butts this weekend.  I just read Jeff's post for the finishing sauce.  A cajun seasoning is mentioned.  I haven't looked yet, but do you think that seasoning is going to be available everywhere.  If not , does anyone know of a suitable substitute?


----------



## billyq (Aug 31, 2007)

TC's is usually available everywhere.  If you cant find it, you can always use some of the rub you used on your butts.  Emeril also has one.  Hope this helps.


----------



## phinfan (Aug 31, 2007)

In his Carolina pulled pork sandwich recipe , he mentions over smoking the meat.  If I am doing a butt, will I foil it or let it smoke the whole time, until the temp reaches 200.


----------



## phinfan (Aug 31, 2007)

I plan on using his rub, then the finishing sauce mentioned above.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Rick!...

You can find the recipe for *Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning* in this post:

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...79&postcount=2*

This came from Tony's 1st cookbook (1982) entitled 'Tony Chachere's Cajun Country Cookbook'...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...

I think 'Morton Salt' is available in 26 oz. boxes only, so, the 20 oz. measurement is probably a typo...

Hope this helps...


Until later...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

just some advice (been using that stuff fer more years & i hate it but a coonazz won't eat w/out it) use the low sodium if ya can find it- ya can get it in any walmart- green can or white. p.s. i'd rather use emeril's- same stuff but not as many smg's


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

ican give ya a recipe to make the same stuff but less sodium & more natural.


----------



## bilvo47 (Aug 31, 2007)

tony's is great - but as someone said earlier, you have to watch the salt - it can get pretty overwhelming


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 31, 2007)

I prefer Zatarain's Creole Seasoning myself...but alas...it too has way too much salt!!...

If the amount of salt is an issue...I'd suggest using only half as much salt as the Tony's recipe calls for...that is...if you wanna use the Tony's in the finishing sauce.

Like Gypsy was saying though...try Emeril's!...


Until later...


----------



## devolutionist (Aug 31, 2007)

That's one of my favorites on chiicken, but haven't tried it on a pork butt yet - let us know how that turns out!


----------



## flash (Aug 31, 2007)

I can find his Cajun all over the place. Never have found any of his Creole though. Slap your Mama or Konriko are good also.


----------



## vlap (Aug 31, 2007)

I found the TC's creole but not the cajun. Is there a big difference between the 2?


----------



## flagriller (Aug 31, 2007)

Zattarins (sp?) is always a good one.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 31, 2007)

Here are some links that may be of interest!...


Tony's Company: *http://www.tonychachere.com/* ...The main website...

Tony's Online Store: *http://cajunspice.com/store/* ...Check out Fun Stuff there too!...

Zatarain's website: *http://www.zatarains.com/* 


Hope this may be of some help!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


----------



## phinfan (Aug 31, 2007)

What about heat?  Are any of these options to spicy.  My wife can't tolerate too much heat.  If so maybe you can suggest something else.

thanks to all


----------



## jts70 (Aug 31, 2007)

Gypsy ... come on with the recipe already!!


----------



## bilvo47 (Aug 31, 2007)

Tony's is pretty spicy - It's great on corn on the cob too!!


----------



## drinkdosequis (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah Gypsy, I 'd like the recipe too.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

sorry- had to get the pit going.  here's what i use.
*Cajun Spice Mix Recipe* 

Ingredients
1/4 pound kosher salt
1/2 cup chili powder
1/2 cup Spanish paprika
2 Tbsp onion powder
1/3 tsp cumin
3/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1-1/2 Tbsp dried thyme
2 Tbsp coarsely ground black pepper
2 Tbsp dried basil
2 Tbsp dried oregano
2 Tbsp ground coriander
1/2 tsp white pepper 
Instructions
Mix all ingredients together and place in a jar for storage. Store in a cool, dark place up to four months.


----------



## flash (Aug 31, 2007)

Have you told your wife she's a whuss


----------



## phinfan (Aug 31, 2007)

yes, so has one of my daughters.  My wife thinks ketchup is spicy.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 31, 2007)

In order from less spiciness to more spiciness, they are:


......1.) Tony's Chachere's Creole Seasoning

......2.) Zararain's Creole Seasoning

......3.) Tony's Chachere's 'More Spice' Creole Seasoning


[Disclaimer]  At least...according to my tastes...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








*KETCHUP?!?*...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













...



Until later...


----------

